# KASR's *OFFICIAL* Boobie-Biting Berfday/Herfday BBQ June 23rd!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

OK, this is it! It's official - even though my berfday is the 11th of June, my wife is going to be outta town and we can't have a berfday party without her. So the next best day is the 23rd of June for:

*KASR's OFFICIAL BOOBIE-BITING BERFDAY/HERFDAY BBQ!!!*

It's impressive how a different font, some bolding and a different color really makes an event look important huh? I'm throwing a backyard, patio, birthday BBQ Herf at my place for all the gorillas nearby that would like to meet up and enjoy free food and cigars! Tentatively setting the time for 2pm till whenever.

I have atleast 3-4 people who smoke cigars (that are not CS members) that will for sure show, so this is an open invite for any gorilla's willing to make the trek out here (not limited to Oklahoma City, Tulsa, or surroundings). We'd love to see whoever can make it!

If interested, post here or PM me for directions to my place. Thanks for reading!

Here's the herf area being discussed:

BBQ machine:

Additional reasons to come:


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Aint never been to Oklahoma........nice looking place for a herf/cookout


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Quint said:


> Aint never been to Oklahoma........nice looking place for a herf/cookout


So you'll be there? GREAT!


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't know you sure you want a rabble rouser like me there stained with club stogie infractions and all.....


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

tentative yes my bru thuh, I'll bring some sauce and rub and stuff :tu

now what's my big boy want for his bherfday?


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes the time has finally come.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I hate you for living so far away!


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I asked my better half and she didn't say no so

I'M IN:tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

yayson said:


> now what's my big boy want for his bherfday?


Anything as long as there are no spankings involved!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

My birthday is also the 11th but OK is a little far a barfday, I mean berfday/herfday have fun.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I hate you for living so far away!


Well, we were gonna have it in VA, but then we reschedule to Oklahoma...


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

KASR said:


> Well, we were gonna have it in VA, but then we reschedule to Oklahoma...


I think you should seriously reconsider doing it in VA because I would KILL to be at this herf...I think I really would. But either way hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

KASR said:


> Anything as long as there are no spankings involved!


*note to self, bring paddle*


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

KASR said:


> Anything as long as there are _spankings_ involved!


sweet!


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

yayson said:


> *note to self, bring paddle*


I wonder if we can find Mr. Young (the metal and plastics teacher) and get his paddle, that way whatever is left of Aaron will get the honor of signing it.

"ya bunch a *********".. "I can't do nutin wit cha"


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Damn. Sounds like a great herf shaping up. I am on call that weekend though. 

Maybe I can rearrange the schedule, but I am not very optimistic about that.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Xmodius said:


> Damn. Sounds like a great herf shaping up. I am on call that weekend though.
> 
> Maybe I can rearrange the schedule, but I am not very optimistic about that.


Would be very cool if you could make it - the more CS gorilla's the better!


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

KASR said:


> Anything as long as there are no spankings involved!


Thats right it has to be whips and chains :r and we plan on being there to


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

snrscnr2003 said:


> Thats right it has to be whips and chains :r and we plan on being there to


Dammit..the secret is out!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

you got any BBQ sauce left? or did you use it all already?
have fun


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

okierock said:


> I wonder if we can find Mr. Young (the metal and plastics teacher) and get his paddle


The search for Calvin begins...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I hate you for living so far away!


We'll just have to out-do them... the 23rd is my berfday!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> you got any BBQ sauce left? or did you use it all already?
> have fun


Sadly my wife has cooked up a storm since last you sent it! Might have to initiate another trade!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

With luck, I'll have 3 boxes of cigars for all party goers to dip in during the BBQ: mild, medium and full. Right now, I'm THINKING that the selection will be:

Mild - Casa Toranos by Toranos (obviously) or La Flor Dominicana Alcalde
Medium - H. Upmann 1844 or CAO Gold
Full: Toranos Virtuoso or Juan Lopez #1 or #2


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

KASR said:


> Sadly my wife has cooked up a storm since last you sent it! Might have to initiate another trade!


let me know in time I have to makeup another batch


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Plans are being made for Ttours to come up for the bherfday party weekend.:ss


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> We'll just have to out-do them... the 23rd is my berfday!


Mine is the 18th, that is a lot of candles. Hoping to make the journey to OKC and do a little house warming with Okierock and then he will be my guide to the KASR triple B Herfday BBQ.

Looking forward to it

TT:cb


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wish I could make that1still thinking


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

yayson said:


> The search for Calvin begins...


lol

you didn't ever get to sign the paddle did ya?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

ttours said:


> Mine is the 18th, that is a lot of candles. Hoping to make the journey to OKC and do a little house warming with Okierock and then he will be my guide to the KASR triple B Herfday BBQ.
> 
> Looking forward to it
> 
> TT:cb


That is awesome!!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

ttours said:


> Hoping to make the journey to OKC and do a little house warming with Okierock and then he will be my guide to the KASR triple B Herfday BBQ.


Looking forward to meeting you as well, I hear nothing but bad things 



okierock said:


> lol you didn't ever get to sign the paddle did ya?


I've taken so many paddlings, and it was so long ago, I couldn't tell ya :tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm PMing my home addy to those interested parties! If you think might be able to come along - just PM me and I'll hook you up with the details! Thanks everyone.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

KASR said:


> I'm PMing my home addy to those interested parties! If you think might be able to come along - just PM me and I'll hook you up with the details! Thanks everyone.


I have already had too much to drive so please contact my guide directly. Okierock and the State Police say Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

ttours said:


> I have already had too much to drive so please contact my guide directly. Okierock and the State Police say Thanks
> 
> TT:cb


I thought you volunteered for designated driver?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Aaron - how many have are es vee peed so far?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> Aaron - how many have are es vee peed so far?


Including everyone that I have invited (which includes CS gorillas):

22 confirmed
14 unconfirmed

I'm still sending out invites as well, so the numbers are constantly changing. Anyone wanna volunteer to bring extra soda/beer/chips?


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

KASR said:


> Including everyone that I have invited (which includes CS gorillas):
> 
> 22 confirmed
> 14 unconfirmed
> ...


Tell me what I can bring since I AM NOT DRIVING

TT:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> Tell me what I can bring since I AM NOT DRIVING
> 
> TT:cb


Herfing without me? Bastages!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

ttours said:


> Tell me what I can bring since I AM NOT DRIVING
> 
> TT:cb


Party-goers perogative - just keep it legal! 



croatan said:


> Herfing without me? Bastages!


You're invited if you can make it!!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

KASR said:


> Anyone wanna volunteer to bring extra soda/beer/chips?


What do you need most? Sign me up for something


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

croatan said:


> Herfing without me? Bastages!


:sb You have been invited to the Ranch herf the following weekend and I have not heard word one from you. I assumed you had again had to leave the country. you return to disparage a brother who loves you.

Looks like the next two weekends are booked for you if you decide to return to the US!

Hope to see you at either and or both. There is always room on the bus for a buddy.

Wear your helmet!!

TT:cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

6 days and counting. I can no longer sleep!!!

TT:cb


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm having the washers chromed and the washer table recovered in corinthian leather.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> :sb You have been invited to the Ranch herf the following weekend and I have not heard word one from you. I assumed you had again had to leave the country. you return to disparage a brother who loves you.
> 
> Looks like the next two weekends are booked for you if you decide to return to the US!
> 
> ...


Ranch herf? I didn't get an invitation. Did you email it? I know I'm terribly rude, but had I gotten it, I would have at least responded.

I'll be in California at SoCal Ocho that weekend, though, so no ranch herf for me. What's up with you always picking weekends when I'm out of town? :tg

So when does the bus leave for this shin-dig?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Weather outlook is good! Rain chances till Weds. and then it clears up for the rest of the weekend!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn! Sometimes it sucks living in Florida. Wish I could make it. sounds like it's gonna be a most awesome time. :tu


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

mike32312 said:


> Damn! Sometimes it sucks living in Florida. Wish I could make it. sounds like it's gonna be a most awesome time. :tu


Hurricanes and out of state herfs. Only two reasons I can think of.

Florida is an awesome state.

TT:cb


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Now let see here who is the boobie biter again dont make me bring the jumper cable :r That will be a real shocker everyone wear net shirts like in the 80's :r:r


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

KASR said:


> With luck, I'll have 3 boxes of cigars for all party goers to dip in during the BBQ: mild, medium and full. Right now, I'm THINKING that the selection will be:
> 
> Mild - Casa Toranos by Toranos (obviously) or La Flor Dominicana Alcalde
> Medium - H. Upmann 1844 or CAO Gold
> Full: Toranos Virtuoso or Juan Lopez #1 or #2


How did the FLor Dominica show go at ZT's I couldnt go I was in Enid working that day I will make it up though for sure  cause we gonna party like :mn


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

KASR said:


> With luck, I'll have 3 boxes of cigars for all party goers to dip in during the BBQ: mild, medium and full. Right now, I'm THINKING that the selection will be:
> 
> Mild - Casa Toranos by Toranos (obviously) or La Flor Dominicana Alcalde
> Medium - H. Upmann 1844 or CAO Gold
> Full: Toranos Virtuoso or Juan Lopez #1 or #2


I dont think Cigars are gonna be a problem espcially with a bunch of crazy CS's gorillas getting together :al :cb


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

snrscnr2003 said:


> I dont think Cigars are gonna be a problem espcially with a bunch of crazy CS's gorillas getting together :al :cb


:tpd::dr


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

You'll have the Ultimate Fighter 5 Finale on outside won't you? 

And make sure to get several pics of the birthday boy getting his spankings.:r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

ky toker said:


> You'll have the Ultimate Fighter 5 Finale on outside won't you?
> 
> And make sure to get several pics of the birthday boy getting his spankings.:r


I thought that was the boobie-biting part. I guess we can do both!!

TT:cb


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

snrscnr2003 said:


> How did the FLor Dominica show go at ZT's I couldnt go I was in Enid working that day I will make it up though for sure  cause we gonna party like :mn


It went really well...it hot as hell...but still good. Here's the thread about it:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=86965

Here's the cool ashtray that I got signed:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=89250


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll see everyone is able to come - tomorrow!


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Man dang work that sucks I should of went out of my way but if they would of told me free food and beer with Cigars I would have definitely went out of my way to get there and herf it up


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

How is the list looking as far as who is gonna be there?????????????


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

snrscnr2003 said:


> How is the list looking as far as who is gonna be there?????????????


Mixed bag. Best case scenario: 35+
You and Tena are coming, right?


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

KASR said:


> Mixed bag. Best case scenario: 35+
> You and Tena are coming, right?


Ohhh YEAH and we are not gonna forget the whips and chains either yah sick bastags and of course Cigars and Booze :tu


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey!

I hope you all have a great time today. I am on call here in Enid, and I can't leave town.

Smoke a bunch of cigars, have fun, and drive safely.:w

John


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Happy B-Day KASR! I really wish I could have made it down there.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

oh yeah...HBD old man...............was there any sauce for the guests?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that was able to make it! I'll post pics of the event when I get some sleep!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am so but i wont cry


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

It was really great to meet other CS gorillas it was a blast cant wait to herf it up with yahs agaiin this time we have to go to the ranch (hint hint) next time Aaron Next time I will win some money at the poker table


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Come on Aaron where are the pics that we all took??? Your slackin


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

snrscnr2003 said:


> Come on Aaron where are the pics that we all took??? Your slackin


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

prolly to grunk to see the keyboard to post anything! :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> prolly to grunk to see the keyboard to post anything! :r


:tpd::r:rcome on slacker!!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

we're sittin here waitin too!! :r :r

Couldn't really hear you guys cause of all the noise at the amusement park but sounded like you all were having a good time! Hope you had a wonderful birthday Aaron!!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

snrscnr2003 said:


> It was really great to meet other CS gorillas it was a blast cant wait to herf it up with yahs agaiin


what he said

that was good stuff, great host, great guests, always good to put the names with the faces and play some catch with cigars  Hated to leave as early as we did.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

lame Aaron - hurry up I want to see those hairy elbow pictures


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

How much sleep does one guy need?

TT:cb


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=90291


----------

